# Judo/Jujitsu Against Taller Opponent?



## stonewall1350 (Nov 21, 2014)

So i am working on trying to deal with a guy in class. We are so equally matched that we almost always stalemate after 5 minutes. So I am trying to take the edge from standing. Anyway.

I am heavier, but we are about the same strength. He is about 3 or 4 inches taller and long arms and legs. I tried an arm drag yesterday and I almost got him. I just barely missed.

Anyway. Any suggestions? Good takedowns, sweeps, trips, or whatever on a guy that is a little taller and equal strength? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 21, 2014)

stonewall1350 said:


> So i am working on trying to deal with a guy in class. We are so equally matched that we almost always stalemate after 5 minutes. So I am trying to take the edge from standing. Anyway.
> 
> I am heavier, but we are about the same strength. He is about 3 or 4 inches taller and long arms and legs. I tried an arm drag yesterday and I almost got him. I just barely missed.
> 
> ...



[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WQf_pSK6zGk[/video]

My personal fave. Not too hard to do either. Just got to watch your sweeping foot. Can end up crushing your ankle when he falls.


----------

